# Five Pawn



## Lim (14/5/15)

Hi

I am looking for any five pawn, Especially Black Flag 

0~ 6mg

And is there any 0 mg suicide bunny ? I just bought from Vape Cartel, I think they are out of 0mg 

Please let me know

Thank you


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/5/15)

Hey bro, I'm not sure if you get Five Pawns with 0-6MG - I think they only come out in 12MG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (14/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hey bro, I'm not sure if you get Five Pawns with 0-6MG - I think they only come out in 12MG.


'Yes, VapeMob have 3 ,6 ,12 and 18

Just got some of their 3, 6 and Black Flag in 12 , but I only see 0 in the US website.


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

x56696e9b said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for any five pawn, Especially Black Flag
> 
> ...



Hi @x56696e9b 
Check out www.vapemob.co.za for lower strength Five Pawns

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (14/5/15)

Hi @Silver 

I have just got some stock from them today, unfortunately it seems most of their stock that is left is 12 and above


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

Ok, i see

I saw they had bowdens mate in 3 and 6. 
But I didnt check the others

I am after 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (14/5/15)

Silver said:


> Ok, i see
> 
> I saw they had bowdens mate in 3 and 6.
> But I didnt check the others
> ...



Aah~ that is way too strong for me, I actually take 0mgs.. it is my friend oversea that want me to get for him 3 or 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (7/7/15)

Hey Lim,

it shouldn't be too long (the plan is August) and I will be carrying the 5P range in (very small quantities 0), some 3 and mostly 6 

You are welcome to reserve stock via request in an email so long, to dirk@thevapery.co.za ... Nice to see another 5P fan in the low mg leagues ! 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

Lim said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for any five pawn, Especially Black Flag
> 
> ...




Our new shipments are already on route.

With the quantities we're importing it's taking it's sweet time, but there'll be juice for the masses. Give us another week to two tops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

